# Many cities where more people speak Spanish than English



## idialegre

The absence of relative pronouns in Korean is making my life very difficult. My project for today is to translate the following sentence:

"There are many cities in the USA where more people speak Spanish than English."

Here's my best effort, which is probably a disaster, but it's the best I could come up with. Please don't yell at me.


미국에서 영어를 말하는 사람보다 스패인어를 말하는 사람들이 더 많은 도시가 많아요.

Am I even close???

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Superhero1

Well done idialegre  When I read your sentence, I can understand right away.

미국에서 영어를 말하는 사람보다 스페인어를 말하는 사람들이 더 많은 도시가 많아요.

미국에는 (.................................) 도시가 많아요.

(..........................) = 영어보다 스페인어를 말하는 사람이 더 많은

미국에는 영어보다 스페인어를 말하는 사람이 더 많은 도시가 많아요.

but '~이(가) 많은 도시가 많아요.' has some problem; there are two '많-' and they are very close in the sentence.


I changed the sentence.

미국에는 영어보다 스페인어를 더 많이 사용하는 사람들이 거주하는 도시가 많습니다. (많아요)

There are still two '많-' and many people don't like using the same word and it sounds awkwardly a bit.


So I changed the sentence again.

미국의 몇몇 도시에서는 사람들이 영어보다 오히려 스페인어를 더 많이 사용합니다.
Actually 몇몇 is not meaning of 'many', but if we use 몇몇, the whole sentence sounds more natural.


----------



## Min K

Your translation is not that bad.
Here is my recommendation.
미국에서 >>>미국에는
 영어를말하는사람보다스패인어를말하 는사람들이
>>>영어보다 스페인어를 쓰는 사람들이
영어를 쓰다 is better than 영어를 말하다


----------



## kenjoluma

> 미국에서 영어를 말하는 사람보다 스페인어를 말하는 사람들이 더 많은 도시가 많아요.


 
Looks fine to me. But as Superhero1 mentioned above, any language including Korean has tendency to avoid eglongated subjects in the beginning of sentence. (Because it's hard to read!)
There are, wow, 9 elements added to the subject there. It's a natural and well-structured sentence, but not an _ideal_ one. 
(미국에서) (영어를) (말하는) (사람보다) (스페인어를) (말하는) (사람들이) (더) (많은) --> 도시
     1             2          3            4              5              6            7        8      9

Don't sweat. Even native Koreans do say so. But here are some examples you can compare to with the sentence above.

영어보다 스페인어를 더 많이 사용하는 도시가 미국에 많습니다. 
영어보다 스페인어를 말하는 사람들이 많은 도시가 미국에 많습니다. 
(5 elements for each sentence)

미국의 도시 중 많은 곳에서는 영어보다 스페인어를 더 많이 씁니다.
미국의 도시 중 많은 곳에서는 영어보다 스페인어가 더 많이 쓰입니다.
(4 elements for each sentence)

Let's be more creative.

미국의 많은(or 여러) 도시에서는 스페인어 사용자가 영어 사용자 수를 앞지르고 있습니다.
(2 elements, or some might say 1 or zero)

미국에는 영어 사용자보다 스페인어 사용자가 더 많은 도시가 많이 있습니다.
(None, or some might say 6 but let's ignore them)


You've done a great job anyway! But if you shorten the subject, it will be easier to read.


----------



## Superhero1

we usually use '말하다' as 'speak', but when we refer to using language, we use 영어를 사용하다 스페인어를 사용하다. or 영어를 쓰다 스페인어를 쓰다. 영어를 구사하다 스페인어를 구사하다(구사 is sort of an intellectual word)

나는 영어로 말했어. (this situation has a sound.) 그는 영어를 사용해 (he can speak English, there's no sound.) 

나는 영어로 말을 할 수 있어 = 나는 영어를 구사할 수 있어

second, there is no conception of relative adverb in Korean grammar; in the USA *where ...' 

*so I recommend you to split the long sentence into short sentences. Most Korean linguistic professors also emphasise the importance of using short sentence to their university students.


미국에는 많은 도시가 있다. 그 중 어떤 도시들의 경우에는, 영어 사용자보다 스페인어 사용자가 더 많다. <-very easy, isn't it?


* 영어 사용자 : people who can speak English
스페인어 사용자 : people who can speak Spanish

I think it's easy to understand and translate.


----------



## idialegre

Hey everybody, thank you all for your help. I learn a lot reading your answers.

I understand them all quite well with the exception of the couple of phrases using 중, for example

그 중 어떤 도시들의 경우에는  or  미국의 도시 중 많은 곳에서는...

I'm not quite sure what to make of these. The dictionary gives numerous meanings of 중 (including "haiku," but I'm guessing that's not it) but I still can't quite make sense of it. Can you clarify it for me?

Thank you!


----------



## kenjoluma

idialegre said:


> Hey everybody, thank you all for your help. I learn a lot reading your answers.
> 
> I understand them all quite well with the exception of the couple of phrases using 중, for example
> 
> 그 중 어떤 도시들의 경우에는  or  미국의 도시 중 많은 곳에서는...
> 
> I'm not quite sure what to make of these. The dictionary gives numerous meanings of 중 (including "haiku," but I'm guessing that's not it) but I still can't quite make sense of it. Can you clarify it for me?
> 
> Thank you!



Does your dictionary contain Chinese characters? It should. 중 is written as in 中. 
This one character itself contains a lot of meanings: centre, middle, average, among...

미국의 도시 중 means 'among American cities' or 'of American cities'. 
미국의 도시 중 많은 곳 = Many places of(among) American cities

그 중 = Of these (cities)
그 중 어떤 도시... = Some cities of these (cities)


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, Kenjoluma. I figured it was the same 중 as Chinese "zhongguo," but I wasn't quite sure. I get it now.


----------

